# Canoe hauling ideas



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone put their Canoe on top of their Fifth Wheel? Just looking for ideas to take my Canoe with me on Vacation.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I have researched this matter myself, and thought about it and analyzed it as well since I bought a fifth wheel and own 2 - 12' old towne dirigos.

I googled it and found a lot of people haul kayaks inside their units, even if my wife would be o.k. with it, I wouldn't do that. I can't see that you could effectively haul and strap anything down up top since there is nothing to tie to, and I would not make any roof penetrations. Most people it looks like, have a front receiver hitch that a mast with carrier would slip into, and put a roof carrier on the truck roof. I think your canoe would have plenty of room in this fashion.

I think I will put 2 roof carriers on my truck (crew cab silverado) And I can cantilever my kayaks forward enough to clear the front of the fifth wheel, a 90 degree turn might not make it, but I did put a kayak on the roof, and hitched up at an angle and I think it will be fine.

Please let me know what you come up with.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My Canoe is 16' and my Fifth Wheel is just shy of 12' high, so on top wouldn't work, too high for the over passes. I'm looking for a Canoe trailer to haul behind..


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

glockman55 said:


> My Canoe is 16' and my Fifth Wheel is just shy of 12' high, so on top wouldn't work, too high for the over passes. I'm looking for a Canoe trailer to haul behind..


I did the trailer thing behind my 5th wheel it was a real pain,,I was stopped several times ,,by the law so they could measure my overall length,,what a waste of time


----------



## Gil Mackerel (Feb 5, 2005)

I bought a receiver mount for the front of my truck, planning to haul my canoe atop my truck as I pulled my 5th wheel. Turns out my 14' sportspal fits inside my 5th wheel. The receiver is still in the box it shipped in. Let me know if anyone is interested. It's been boxed in my garage for two years.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Depending on your intended use, there are several short sit on top kayaks that could be hauled vertically on the rear of a 5th wheel. The Malibu Stealth 9 and the Mini-X both come to mind.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Welp this might not help, but id say get a tent. Thats about all I got.


----------

